# wanted to share my other animals too! :)



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Harry dog
















and flufferson


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Haha!
That kittys eyes are closed in every pic 
Cute dog heh, mixed breed?


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

The kitty cheeses for the camera!
D'awwww!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

cute!


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

Awww! Your kitty looks so happy in the first picture.
Cute


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Your kitty totalllllly does the :3 face. Precious.


----------

